# Miniteich im Weinfass



## Feuerkatze (27. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe mir vor zwei Wochen einen Miniteich in einem halben Weinfass angelegt. Vorher habe ich mich umfassend ¿ (Ironie) im Internet informiert, ein Buch gelesen und im Gartencenter mit den Leuten dort gesprochen.

Das Weinfass habe ich 10 Tage gewässert und 3x das Wasser ausgetauscht, den Weinstein entfernt und das Fass immer wieder geschrubbt. Die Pflanzen habe ich in einem Fachgeschäft gekauft, die Auswahl weitestgehend aus dem Buch übernommen. Den Pflanzen geht es meiner Meinung nach gut, man kann ihnen beim Wachsen zuschauen. Auch die Miniseerose hat bereits 3 neue Blätter bekommen.

Kurz gesagt, ich bin der Meinung, ich habe soweit alles richtig gemacht ¿ (Ironie).

Nun aber zu meinen Fragen: auf dem Wasser hat sich ein "Ölfilm" gebildet, die Recherche ergab, dass es sich wohl um Kahmhaut handelt. Einschätzung vieler: nichts machen, erledigt sich von selbst. Richtig?

Die Pflanzen habe ich in Pflanzkörbe gesetzt, die vorhandene Erde ¿ (Ironie) so belassen, wie ich die Pflanzen gekauft habe. Ist das richtig? Oder hätte ich die Pflanzen komplett neu in Sand und Lehm umtopfen müssen? Im Gartencenter wurde mir gesagt, ich könnte alles so lassen, es wäre keinerlei Dünger in der Erde.

Letzte Frage: das Wasser ist leicht trübe, es befinden sich Schwebeteilchen im  Wasser. Auch riecht es ein wenig. Ich werde heute Wasser nachfüllen -  wie "sauber" muss so ein Miniteich eigentlich sein? Glasklar kann das Wasser ja nicht sein, ist es in der Natur ja auch nicht. Fische habe ich übrigens nicht in dem Fass, das mag ich den Tieren nicht zumuten (nur meine Katzen hätten wohl wirklich ihre Freude daran!).

Kann mir jemand mit einem Praxisbericht helfen? Ich möchte am liebsten gar nichts machen, sondern der Natur ihren Lauf lassen. Geht das überhaupt in so einem kleinen Teich?

Fragen über Fragen - ich hoffe, mir kann jemand helfen!

Viele Grüße aus Hamburg
Feuerkatze


----------



## niri (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*

Hallo Feuerkatze,

herzlich :Willkommen2 im Forum!

Zu deinen Fragen: 



> Die Pflanzen habe ich in Pflanzkörbe gesetzt, die vorhandene Erde ¿ (Ironie) so belassen, wie ich die Pflanzen gekauft habe. Im Gartencenter wurde mir gesagt, ich könnte alles so lassen, es wäre keinerlei Dünger in der Erde.



Ich habe bisher immer die Pflanzerde, die bei den im Gartencenter gekauften Pflanzen dabei war, entfernt, und es war IMMER auch Dünger dabei. Mit dieser Erde habe ich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht, sie müffelt, wenn sie länger im Wasser steht, ist ausserdem sehr Algenfördernd. Ich verwende für meine Pflanzen in Minis immer entweder Lehm/Sandgemisch (bei nährstoffbedürftigen Pflanzen, die ohne nahrhafteres Substrat leicht kümmern: das sind bei mir Seerosen, Irisse, __ Hechtkraut, __ Pfeilkraut) oder Kies(fein)/Sandgemisch, bzw. seit neuestem auch Seramis ohne Zusätze bei robusteren Gesellen wie Cyperngras, __ Kalmus, schmalblättriger Rohrkohlben. Man kann aber auch alles in Lehm/Sandgemisch pflanzen, dabei je nach Art die Sand- Lehmanteile unterschiedlich wählen. Dabei dann auch unbedingt Unterwasserpflanzen und Schwimmpflanzen nicht vergessen als Wasserreinigunstrupp. 

Einige Miniteichbesitzer fahren gut mit diesem Substrat: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21694



> Letzte Frage: das Wasser ist leicht trübe, es befinden sich Schwebeteilchen im Wasser. Auch riecht es ein wenig. Ich werde heute Wasser nachfüllen - wie "sauber" muss so ein Miniteich eigentlich sein? Glasklar kann das Wasser ja nicht sein, ist es in der Natur ja auch nicht. Fische habe ich übrigens nicht in dem Fass, das mag ich den Tieren nicht zumuten (nur meine Katzen hätten wohl wirklich ihre Freude daran!).



Das Wasser in einem Miniteich kann sehr klar sein. Leich trübe ist das Wasser in deinem Fass eventuell wegen der Rückstände im Fass und der Erde an den Pflanzen. Aus diesen Quellen kann auch der muffige Geruch stammen. Auch Kahmhaut kommt daher. Mein Rat: wechsele am Anfang alle Paar Tage einen Teil des Wassers. Mit der Zeit wird es besser. Gönne deiner Seerose Lehm/Sandgemisch 1:1 mit etwas Dünger im Wurzelbereich. Die Erde, die an den Pflanzen beim Kauf dabei war, würde ich entfernen. Wähle je nach Pflanze eins von oben beschriebenen Substraten. Und irgendwann kannst du zurücklehnen und deine kleine Naturoase geniessen. Ganz ohne Pflege wird es bei einem Miniteich, glaube ich, nicht gehen .


LG
Ina


----------



## Feuerkatze (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*

Hallo Ina,
herzlichen Dank für deine Antwort. Dann werde ich die Pflanzen in Lehm-Sandgemisch setzen. Schwimmt Seramis nicht oben? Sonst wäre das sicher die ganz einfache Lösung. Wie hälst du das Seramis in den Pflanzkörben?

Eine Frage hätte ich noch: ich habe auch Sumpfpflanzen, z.B. ein Sumpfvergissmeinich. Wenn ich den Pflanzkorb hochstelle, sieht man den hässlichen schwarzen Topf. Was kann ich da machen?

Ja, ganz ohne Pflege geht es sicherlich nicht - wozu hat man einen Garten (der auch nur ganz klein ist, deshalb passt der Miniteich so gut), wenn man nicht auch darin arbeiten möchte, oder?

Dir noch einen schönen (Fußball-) Sonntag,
Feuerkatze


----------



## niri (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*



Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Hallo Ina,
> herzlichen Dank für deine Antwort. Dann werde ich die Pflanzen in Lehm-Sandgemisch setzen. Schwimmt Seramis nicht oben? Sonst wäre das sicher die ganz einfache Lösung. Wie hälst du das Seramis in den Pflanzkörben?



Du hast recht, Seramis ist ziemlich leicht, ich weiche es einige Tage im Eimer mit Wasser ein, danach schwimmt nichts mehr. Vor dem Einbringen in den Teich wasche ich Seramis noch gründlich aus, es gibt viel rotbraune "Brühe" . Wie gesagt, ich verwende es pur nur bei einigen robusteren Pflanzen. Oben decke ich Seramis mit dunklem Kies (fein) oder mit feinem Lavagranulat (auch gut ausgewaschen) ab. Du kannst feines Lavagranulat pur auch als Pflanzsubstrat verwenden, es gibt es leider nicht überall, ich habe mir zum Abdecken ein Paar Säckchen aus der Bucht bestellt.





Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich noch: ich habe auch Sumpfpflanzen, z.B. ein Sumpfvergissmeinich. Wenn ich den Pflanzkorb hochstelle, sieht man den hässlichen schwarzen Topf. Was kann ich da machen?



Eine sehr gute Frage, auf die ich leider keine guten Antworten bieten kann , bin selbst auf der Suche nach Lösungen. Irgendwie muss man den Rand des Topfs  kaschieren(Zoogeschäfte nach Brauchbaren, z,B, Korkeichenrinde oder ähnl. abklappern) oder "schöner machen", vielleicht einfach einen schöneren Topf nehmen (es geht durchaus auch mit Töpfen für Landpflanzen ). Eine Möglichkeit wäre vielleicht auch, den Rand des Topfs mit Aquariumsilikon einpinseln und dann in den Sand oder feinen Kies "eintauchen". Mehr fällt mir leider nicht dazu ein.

LG
Ina


----------



## Feuerkatze (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*

Hallo Ina,
ehrlich gesagt beruhigt es mich ein bisschen, dass auch langjährige Teichbesitzer die gleichen Fragen haben (so komme ich mir nicht ganz so unbedarft vor). 

Danke für deine Ideen - nächsten Samstag werde ich also alles noch einmal von vorne beginnen. Das Ergebnis werde ich dann fotografieren und hier einstellen!

Viele Grüße
Feuerkatze


----------



## niri (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*

Ja, ich habe auch jahrelang gebastelt, doch war dann auch immer wieder unzufrieden. Meine Lösung war dann schliesslich Töpfe von Landpflanzen zu nehmen, bei denen ich den dicken oberen Rand einfach wegschneide (und teilweise, wenn für Filterwirkung nötig, Löcher in die Wände bohre). So fallen die Ränder nicht mehr so sehr auf 

Auf die Fotos deines Fasses bin ich schon gespannt!

LG
Ina


----------



## rosengarten (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*

Hallo Feuertatze,

ich musste eben echt lachen....Dein Bericht könnte glatt von mir sein . 

Auch ich hab mir im Frühjahr ein halbes Weinfass gekauft und schon einige Odyssen (schreibt man das so) an Reinigungen hinter mir. 

Les mal meinen Bericht mit dem Schmierfilm im Weinfass-__ Schnecken tot . 

Den Ölfilm hab ich übrigens auch...nach zweimaliger Reinigung mit Soda ist der graue Belag eeeettttwwwaas besser geworden - aber 100 % noch nicht. Ich glaub auch mittlerweile ist mein __ Hornkraut hinüber - das ist ganz braun geworden und es sieht aus, dass sich der graue Schmierfilm über das Hornkraut gelegt hat.....

Aber ich hab noch Hoffnung, dass nächstes Jahr der Spuk vorbei ist


----------



## Fischnanny (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*

Mein __ Hornkraut hat in meinem Weinfass auch so ausgesehen, dass konnte ich auch entsorgen, das lag auch an den Rückständen vom Fass. Erst im Herbst war mein Wasser klar und nicht mehr milchig únd stinkig.
Gruss Andrea


----------



## rosengarten (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*

Ja das hört sich ja gut an . Dann wirds wenigstens nächstes Jahr was mit dem Fass....vorausgesetzt es geht mir im winter nicht kaputt 

LG Pia


----------



## viel_keine_Ahnung (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*

Na da seid ihr ja alle wieder...... ihr Gleichgesinnten....  


Das Alles kenne ich nun auch zu genüge..... Da habe ich so ne tolle "Leitung" von der Regenrinne gelegt, um ab und zu mal Frischwasser von oben zu bekommen, da brennt die ganze Zeit der Lorenz....  


Aber was Anderes, hat denn mal jemand ne Unterwasserpflanze gefunden die es länger überlebt hat? Also die täte ja dann ggf. auch was für besseres Wasser....


----------



## Feuerkatze (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*

Hallo zusammen,
meine Pflanzen wachsen weiter, auch die Lilie hat eine (wenn auch noch geschlossene) Blüte, die Seerose bekommt ein Blatt nach dem anderen und auch das Zyperngras bekommt immer neue Blätter - also eigentlich alles gut. Nur, dass das Wasser langsam eine graue Farbe bekommen hat und ein bisschen wie Brackwasser riecht.

Heute habe ich nun in einem Fachgeschäft nachgefragt (falls jemand aus Hamburg kommt: im Pflanzenforum in Volksdorf bin ich wirklich sehr kompetent und freundlich beraten worden, obwohl klar war, dass ich nichts bis wenig kaufen würde - und das noch kurz vor Feierabend!). Man hat mir - wie auch hier im Forum - empfohlen, die Erde zu entfernen und statt dessen Teichgranulat für die Pflanzkörbe zu verwenden. Heute abend habe ich also in einer äußerst nassen Aktion alle Pflanzen aus dem Fass genommen, alles gründlich von der Erde befreit, stundenlang das Granulat gewaschen und alles wieder eingetopft. Dann haben wir das graue Wasser mit den vielen Mückenlarven entfernt und das Fass neu angelegt.

Das Wetter tut wohl noch einiges dazu, das Wasser war sehr warm. Mir wurde auch empfohlen, regelmäßig einen Teil des Wassers auszutauschen, insgesamt sei es ja eigentlich eine Pfütze und kein richtiger Teig. Da ich keine Fische im Fass habe, werde ich das also machen, genauso, wie ich auch meine Blumen jeden Tag (bei diesem Wetter) gieße. Schauen wir mal, wie es weitergeht. 

Was tut man nicht alles! Aber es sieht eben einfach hübsch aus. Ich bin eben erst fertig geworden (es ist 23.24h), deshalb kann ich keine Fotos mehr machen. Das hole ich morgen nach und stelle die Fotos ein - NUR NICHT AUFGEBEN!!

Danke für die guten Ideen und das "Mitgefühl" - ich bin nur froh, dass ich nichts falsch mache!

Viele Grüße
von einer ziemlich nassen Feuerkatze!


----------



## Feuerkatze (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*

TEIG ist es sowieso nicht - eher ein TEICH!


----------



## rosengarten (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*

Also ich hab seit ein paar Tagen GLASKLARES Wasser . Vor zwei Wochen hab ich (hoffentlich letztmalig für dieses Jahr) das Wasser gewechselt . 

Ich hab meinen Augen kaum getraut . Ich kann sogar einen Kiesel auf dem Boden sehen. Vielleicht hat mein __ Wassersalat/__ Muschelblume dazubeigetragen . Die hat sich nämlich gut vergrößert und hat auch richtig lange Wurzeln.

Meine Seerose bekommt auch nochmal ein neues Blatt, aber ich glaub eine Blüte gibts dieses Jahr nicht mehr


----------



## Feuerkatze (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*

Hallo,
im Moment sieht auch in meinem Fass alles gut aus. Die Pflanzen haben am Samstag ziemlich die Köpfe hängen lassen, aber sich dann doch wieder erholt. Nur das Sumpf-Vergissmeinnicht ist noch ziemlich zerzaust - mal abwarten, ob es sich erholt. Die Seerose bildet ständig neue Blätter, eine Blüte habe ich aber noch nicht gesehen...

Gestern habe ich dafür das erste Mal eine Libelle am Teich gesehen! Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und es kommen noch mehr. Nun muss ich nur noch meine Katzen davon überzeugen, dass __ Libellen nicht gefressen werden und auch, dass das Zyperngras NICHT als Katzengras zu verwenden ist (ich habe hier im Forum noch ein bisschen rumgestöbert und gesehen, dass einige einen Miniteich deshalb anlegen, weil sie trinkfaule Katzen haben - meine trinken auch lieber abgestandenes als frisches Wasser).

Naja, glasklar ist das Wasser noch nicht - wie oft hast du das Wasser dieses Jahr schon gewechselt, Rosengarten?

Viele Grüße
von einer von ihrem Miniteich begeisterten Feuerkatze


----------



## niri (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*

Hi Feuerkatze,

und wo bleiben die Fotos D???

LG
Ina


----------



## lh2412 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*



Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Naja, glasklar ist das Wasser noch nicht - wie oft hast du das Wasser dieses Jahr schon gewechselt, Rosengarten?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> von einer von ihrem Miniteich begeisterten Feuerkatze



Hallo Firecat,

bin zwar nicht Rosengarten, aber antworte trotzdem mal 
Das mit dem glaskjlaren Wasser wird in Deinem Miniteich sehr sehr schwer werden. Bei diesen Temperaturen erwärmt sich das Wasser unglaublich schnell, insbesondere bis zu einer Tiefe von 30-40 cm. Damit hast Du Algenwachstum, das kaum kontrolliert werden kann(ohne Chemie oder entsprechende Filter).

Ich würde mich aber nicht zu sehr ärgern: kristallklares Wasser auf Dauer in einem stehenden (!) Gewässer ist eben schwierig zu erreichen. Hauptsache Deine Pflanzen wachsen und fühlen sich wohl!

LG Lothar


----------



## Eugen (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*



lh2412 schrieb:


> ...Das mit dem glaskjlaren Wasser wird in Deinem Miniteich sehr sehr schwer werden. Bei diesen Temperaturen erwärmt sich das Wasser unglaublich schnell, insbesondere bis zu einer Tiefe von 30-40 cm. Damit hast Du Algenwachstum, das kaum kontrolliert werden kann(ohne Chemie oder entsprechende Filter).
> 
> Ich würde mich aber nicht zu sehr ärgern: kristallklares Wasser auf Dauer in einem stehenden (!) Gewässer ist eben schwierig zu erreichen. Hauptsache Deine Pflanzen wachsen und fühlen sich wohl!
> 
> LG Lothar



Hi Lothar,
da muß ich dir widersprechen.
Bei richtiger Bepflanzung gibts nichts einfacheres in einem Miniteich.
Und das geht auch in etwas größeren (stehenden) Gewässern.
Und zwar ohne Chemie und Filter.
Immo habe ich in meinen Wannen,die keinen Schatten kennen, gut 32° und von Algen keine Spur.
Woher nur die Mär von Sonne,warmen Wasser und Algenplage nur stammt


----------



## Feuerkatze (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*

Hallo,
@Niri: ich bin noch am üben, wie ich Fotos hier einstellen kann - außerdem habe ich mir die Fotos von deinen Teichen angesehen und muss sagen, ich bin doch echt neidisch ! Ich warte mal auf Sonnenschein, hier regenet es im Moment, alles ist grau - da sehen die Fotos sicher auch nicht schön aus. Spätestens Donnerstag, versprochen!
@Lothar: ja, das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. Allerdings wird das Wasser gerade wieder grau und auch die Kahmhaut zeigt sich wieder. Gestern abend ist mir schon ein leicht muffeliger Geruch auf der Terasse entgegengekommen, das finde ich einfach schade. Aber es bleibt dabei: die Seerose bildet schon wieder zwei (!!) neue Blätter, die jetzt auch ganz prächtig aussehen (die ersten hatten noch einige braune Flecken). Noch bin ich wildentschlossen, nicht aufzugeben!
@Eugen: Wie machst du das? Ohne Chemie und ohne Technik? Lass mich teilhaben an deinem Geheimnis - oder bleibt es beim Wasserwechseln, bis alles zur Ruhe gekommen ist???

Bis bald, 
Feuerkatze


----------



## lh2412 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*

@Feuerkatze
Naja, ich denke Eugen meint Bepflanzung, bis der Teich voll ist 
Nein im Ernst: ich habe jede Menge __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest, Sumpfpflanzen etc. im Teich und denke, das macht schon einen Unterschied. Viele dieser Pflanzen sind Algenvernichter/-vertilger, zumindest Algenkonkurrenten. Aber nicht alles, was das Wasser trübe macht, sind auch Algen....

Hast Du mal die Wasserqualität mit Messgeräten überprüft? pH-Wert usw.??
LG Lothar


----------



## Feuerkatze (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*

Hallo Lothar,
nein, habe ich noch nicht. Wie muss der pH-Wert denn optimal sein? Was muss ich noch prüfen und wo bekomme ich die Tests her? Für pH-Wert sicher im Zoohandel - alles andere auch? 

Meine Erfahrung aus meiner Aquarium-Zeit: möglichst nichts in das Wasser geben, was da nicht sowieso schon drin ist. Sonst treibt man den Teufel mit dem Belzebub aus - das eine Mittel sorgt dafür, dass ein bisher guter Wert dann auch in die Knie geht. Deshalb meine Frage nach den richtigen Pflanzen - was kann ich noch hineintun, damit das Wasser klar bleibt?

__ Hornkraut habe ich auch, __ Wasserpest nicht (die mag ich nicht so gerne leiden ). Außerdem Zyperngras (was meine Miezen davon noch übergelassen haben), eine gelbe Sumpfschwertlilie, das noch immer ziemlich mickrige Sumpfvergissmeinnicht, eine Mini-Seerose, und Seekannen. Ich habe mir ein Buch gekauft, da war dieser Gestaltungsvorschlag so drin. Mehr soll man nicht pflanzen, damit die Pflanzen die Möglichkeit haben, sich zu entwickeln - alles richtig so? 

Ich versuche doch gleich mal, ein Foto einzustellen...


----------



## rosengarten (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*

Also ich muss Eugen recht geben. Auch mir wurden Algen pur vorausgesagt, da mein Miniteich sehr sonnig steht. 

Von ALGEN keine Spur . Der ecklige Schmierfilm kam einfach von dem restl. __ Wein im Fass. 

Also ich hab zwei __ Hornkraut, eine __ Muschelblume, eine Seerose im Korb, ein Minirohrkolben und ein __ Hechtkraut zusammen im Nierenkorb und noch eine Kuckucksblume im kleinen Gitterkorb und vier Posthörner .

Ach so, vielleicht ist auch ncoh zusätzlich das Zeolith im Nylonstrumpf am glasklaren Wasser schuld .

Mein Fass hab ich DREIMAL  mit Soda gereinigt und bestimmt noch dreimal das Wasser so gewechselt.


----------



## Feuerkatze (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*

So, dann will ich es mal versuchen mit den Fotos.         

Das erste Foto zeigt den Teich im ganzen (klein, aber fein). 
Das zweite Foto das mickrige Vergissmeinnicht - hat jemand eine Idee?
Das dritte Foto zeigt eine Pfanze, von der ich den Namen vergessen habe (ich wollte __ Blutweiderich kaufen, aber den gab es nicht) - kann mir jemand den Namen nennen?
Das vierte Foto ist der Versuch, die Seerose zu fotografieren...
Das letzte Foto zeigt links das angenagte Zyperngras.

Alles noch ziemlich klein, aber es soll ja auch noch wachsen!


----------



## lh2412 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*



Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Hallo Lothar,
> nein, habe ich noch nicht. Wie muss der pH-Wert denn optimal sein? Was muss ich noch prüfen und wo bekomme ich die Tests her? Für pH-Wert sicher im Zoohandel - alles andere auch?



Messstreifen und Messchemikalien findest du in Gartencentern, teilweise auch in Baumärkten. Du solltest unbedingt mal den  pH-Wert checken. Unter 6 ist schlecht und ebenso über 8. Algenwachstum bekommst du insbesondere bei pH-Werten über 8 - da musst du wirklich sofort aktiv werden....

Weiter kann ich dir empfehlen, die "Karbonathärte" (KH) mal zu kontrollieren. Die KH ist sozusagen ein Wert der Säureneutralisierung, der angibt, wie stabil dein Teich den pH-Wert halten kann. Ein idealer Wert liegt zwischen 5 und 15. Kontrolle schadet auch hier wirklich nicht.

Und zusätzlich würde ich mal überlegen, wo andere Stoffe (und welche) unbeabsichtigft in den Teich gelangen könnten - man weiss ja nie...

LG Lothar


----------



## Feuerkatze (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*

Gut, die Tests werde ich am Wochenende mal machen.

Hm... was meinst du mit anderen unbeabsichtigen Stoffen??? Ich bin da ein bisschen phantasielos...


----------



## lh2412 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*



Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Gut, die Tests werde ich am Wochenende mal machen.
> 
> Hm... was meinst du mit anderen unbeabsichtigen Stoffen??? Ich bin da ein bisschen phantasielos...



Zum Beispiel Rückstände aus dem ehemaligen Weinfass (das war ja mal irgendwann chemisch behandelt worden). Oder Blüten/Pollen, die gerade im Frühjahr heineingeweht werden. Oder irgendetwas in dieser Art 

Übrigens, zu deinen Bildern: bist du SICHER, dass das ein Sumpf-Vergissmeinnicht (Myosotis Palustris) ist und keine __ Bachbunge (Veronica Beccabunga)?? Ich frage  nur dehalb, weil die eine aus dem Teich herauswächst, die andere aber hinein will  

LG Lothar


----------



## Feuerkatze (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*

Tja - vielleicht habe ich das Vergissmeinnicht falsch gepflanzt? Müssen die Triebe auf dem Wasser schwimmen oder draußen? Mein Eindruck war, dass die Blätter braun geworden sind. Eigentlich bin ich mir sicher, dass Vergissmeinnicht drauf stand (ich war ganz beeindruckt davon, dass es diese Pflanze auch als Sumpfpflanze gibt). 

Ja, es kann sein, dass noch Rückstände aus dem Weinfass enthalten sind. Chemisch behandelt glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht (ich müsste sonst auf meinen leckeren Rotwein verzichten  - ich hoffe, da ist auch keine Chemie drin!). Blüten und Pollen können sein, es blüht ja im Moment so ziemlich alles. Ich versuche, die großen Teilchen herauszufischen, soweit es möglich ist. Meine größte Sorge ist aber eigentlich, dass meine Nachbarn über mir irgendwas hineinschmeißen  - sicher versehentlich, aber es würde dem Teich bestimmt nicht guttun, wenn eine Zigarettenkippe darin landet...


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*

Hallo Feuerkatze,
also das auf dem 2.ten Bild ist schon ein Sumpfvergißmeinnicht, wobei du es nicht unter
Wasser pflanzen solltest. Als Pflanztiefe ist 0 - +5cm angegeben.
Ich habe meines im Ufergraben stehten wo es nur ab und zu nasse Füße bekommt,
also entweder höher stellen oder ganz raus tun, sonst wirst du nicht mehr lange Freude daran
haben.
LG Markus
Anbei ein Foto von meinem Sumpfvergißmeinnicht


----------



## lh2412 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Hallo Feuerkatze,
> also das auf dem 2.ten Bild ist schon ein Sumpfvergißmeinnicht, wobei du es nicht unter
> Wasser pflanzen solltest. Als Pflanztiefe ist 0 - +5cm angegeben.
> Ich habe meines im Ufergraben stehten wo es nur ab und zu nasse Füße bekommt,
> ...



Genau. Bei mir wächst es ziemlich wild am Randbereich und wuchert, will aber gerne in die Sumpfzone einwandern und wächst dort hervorragend weiter. Man muss es wirklich öfters einmal "auslichten", sonst überwuchert es bald alles....
Also Feuerkatze, du solltest in den Randbereich umpflanzen (ach nee, dein Weinfass hat ja keinen  )


----------



## Feuerkatze (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*

Hui, so schön sieht meines nun wirklich nicht aus  - mir wurde gesagt, wenn als Pflanztiefe 0-+- 10 cm (so wurde die Pflanztiefe beim Vergissmeinnicht angegeben), heißt das, die Pflanze darf genau an oder eben 10 cm über dem Wasserspiegel sein. Die Wurzel hingegen kann unter Wasser sein - wurde mir was falsches gesagt? Darf auch die Wurzel nicht unter Wasser sein?

Man bekommt wirklich oft gegensätzliche Antworten - wobei dein Vergißmeinnicht Bände spricht...


----------



## Feuerkatze (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*

 Ja, ich habe diverse "Türme" aus Übertöpfen im Teich stehen, damit die Pflanzen nicht im Wasser sind, sondern nur die Wurzeln. Auch die Seerose steht auf einem umgedrehten Pflanzkorb. Aber es scheint nicht auszureichen, wenn ich eure Beiträge so lese...

Über einen Randbereich habe ich schon nachgedacht, aber noch keine elegante Lösung gefunden. Ich kann die Töpfe natürlich noch höher stellen, aber erstens wird das ganze damit eher instabiler und außerdem sieht man dann die häßlichen Pflanztöpfe. Hat jemand eine Idee???


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*

Hallo Feuerkatze,
wie Lothar schon schreibt wuchert es gerne (auch bei mir).
Ich habe meine so gepflanzt, daß die Wurzeln auf 0 sind. Aber wenn du es etwas
höher pflanzst sucht es sich schon seinen Weg.
Du kannst es auch über Stecklinge vermehren, einfach ein paar Triebe abschneiden und
in feuchte bzw. nasse Erde Stecken und nach 1-2 Wochen hast du neue Sumpfvergißmeinnicht.
Übrigens im 3.ten Bild hätte ich auf __ Gottesgnadenkraut getippt. (Bekommt viele kleine weiße
Blüten)
LG Markus


----------



## Feuerkatze (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*

Hallo Markus,
dann werde ich das Vergissmeinnicht von seinen nassen Füßen befreien - am Wochenende ist also wieder groß umpflanzen angesagt!

__ Gottesgnadenkraut - ich werde mal abwarten, ob sich weiße Blüten bilden (ich wäre schon froh über irgendeine Blüte!).

Danke noch mal für die vielen guten Tipps - ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden!

Viele Grüße
von einer müden Feuerkatze, die jetzt Schluss macht hier im Forum


----------



## lh2412 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*



Feuerkatze schrieb:


> :Hat jemand eine Idee???



Hm, naja. Auf deinen Bildern sieht es so aus, als ob du eine grössere Rasenfläche direkt hinter dem Weinfass hast...
Hast du mal darüber nachgedacht dort ein kleines 250 Liter Fertigbecken einzusetzen? Das ist wirklich kaum grösser als dein Weinfass, hat aber viele Vorteile. Zum Beispiel einen Pflanzbereich direkt drumherum 

Und das einse3tzen ist wirklich kein Problem, 250L sind weniger als 0,5 Kubikmeter Erde... das schafft ihr locker auszuheben 

Und nochwas: früher oder später lässt dich der Teichvirus eh so ein Ding graben. Warum nicht gleich?  Denk mal an die Möglichkeiten!!!!

LG Lothar


----------



## niri (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*



Feuerkatze schrieb:


> @Niri: ich bin noch am üben, wie ich Fotos hier einstellen kann - außerdem habe ich mir die Fotos von deinen Teichen angesehen und muss sagen, ich bin doch echt neidisch !



Hallo Feuerkatze,

du brauchst gar nicht neidisch zu sein, nur geduldig , die Pflanzen müssen wachsen, es braucht alles seine Zeit. Mir ging es im ersten Jahr meiner Miniteichsucht nicht anders. Ich lernte geduldig zu sein :smoki. 

Zu deinen Bildern: es sieht alles mit dem schönen drumherum Arrangement doch schon ganz gut aus. Ich glaube jedoch auf einem Foto erkennen zu können, dass deine Seerose auch in diesem Pflanzengranulat steht. Wenn du von ihr schönes Wachstum und Blüten erwartest, würde ich dir nach wie vor Lehm/Sandgemisch + etwas Dünger empfehlen. Zyperngras wird wohl mit dem Substrat klarkommen, die __ Iris mag aber auch ein paar Närstoffe mehr. Was Sumpfvergissmeinnicht betrifft, ich habe diese Pflanze einige Jahre in meinen Minis gehabt, sie wuchs gut, stand  2-3 cm unter dem Wasserspiegel. Eingegangen ist sie in der ganzen Zeit nicht, im Gegenteil. Die Pflanze sieht so zerzaust aus, weil sie recht früh im Jahr schon mit dem Wachstun anfängt und jetzt praktisch schon etwas "betagt" ist, müsste aber noch neue jungere Triebe bilden. 

LG
Ina


----------



## Feuerkatze (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*

Hallo Ina,
ja, die Seerose steht auch in dem Pflanzengranulat. Ich werde Freitag noch einmal in das Gartencenter fahren und Dünger kaufen. 

Das Vergissmeinnicht bildet neue Triebe, ganz kleine. Heute sieht es schon ein bisschen "gerader" aus und hat auch einige neue Blüten bekommen. Durch den kurzen Regen gestern ist die Kahmhaut wieder verschwunden, alles sieht gut aus.

Mir sind noch einige Ideen für die Deko gekommen, mal sehen, was das Gartencenter so hat.

@Lothar: im Prinzip hast du natürlich recht. Allerdings habe ich wirklich nur einen kleinen Garten hinter einer Mietswohnung (dafür aber mitten in Hamburg). Wir planen im Herbst noch weitere Blumenbeete und auch 1-2 Miniteiche. Ich möchte eigentlich nur ungerne auf meine kleine Rasenfläche verzichten. Und rückenfreundlich ist ein Fass auch  - das ist nicht zu unterschätzen! Auch bin ich mir nicht sicher, wie meine drei Katzen auf ein eingelassenen Teich reagieren. 

Ich werde mir was einfallen lassen, wie gesagt, einige Ideen habe ich auch schon. Ich werde weiter berichten!

Das Buch habe ich übrigens bestellt, es müsste bis zum WE ankommen.

Viele Grüße
Feuerkatze


----------



## Feuerkatze (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*

Hallo zusammen, 
alles wieder beim alten - das Wasser ist grau bis schwarz und muffelt so vor sich her. Also ist am WE wieder Wasser wechseln angesagt... Ist es das Wetter?

Heute habe ich völlig überrascht im Supermarkt __ Blutweiderich gefunden, für 2,49 Euro der Topf. Es steht nur drauf "feuchter Boden", von Wasser oder Sumpf nichts zu finden. Als ich nach Hause kam und mich so in meinem Garten umsehe, stellte ich tatsächlich fest, dass ich in einem meiner Kübel auch einen zwischenzeitlich ziemlich großen Blutweiderich stehen habe. Das hat mich dann endgültig davon überzeugt, dass ich auch in meinem kleinen Weinfass irgendwie eine Uferzone schaffen muss. 

Mal abgesehen von der Seerose, dem __ Hornkraut und den Seekannen: welche Pflanzen gehören direkt ins Wasser? Irgendwie scheint es für die Uferpflanzen keine eindeutige Abgrenzung zu "normalen" Gartenpflanzen zu geben (siehe mein Blutweiderich, den ich bestimmt schon seit 3 Jahren im Kübel stehen habe). Ich möchte die Pflanzen ja auch nicht ertränken!

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?

Viele Grüße
von einer leicht frustrierten Feuerkatze


----------



## niri (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*

Hallo Feuerkatze,

dass das Wasser wieder trüb ist, liegt immer noch an den Rückständen im Fass selbst. Also bitte nicht den Kopf hängen lassen, einfach weiter Teilwasserwechsel machen, das entnommene Wasser kannst du zum Pflanzengiessen verwenden, denke ich, mit dem frischen Wasser füllst du dein Fass wieder auf. Über die Menge des Wassers zum Wechseln musst du selbst entscheiden, mach das einfach regelmässig (ich würde das einige Male pro Woche machen, nicht warten, bis das Wasser immer schlechte wird) und irgendwann ist das  Ganze ausgestanden .

Zum __ Blutweiderich: der kann auch im Wasser stehen, so bis 5 cm sind für ihn kein Problem, habe ich selbst bei dieser Tiefe seit einigen Jahren, er wächst und blüht ganz gut. Es gibt unter den Pflanzen für den Teich viele, die nur feuchten Boden mögen, aber auch viele, die  dauerhaft mit ihren Wurzeln im Wasser stehen können, ohne Schaden davon zu tragen. Da hilft nur Infos suchen, hier im Forum fragen, selbst ausprobieren. Die Angeben zu diversen Pflanzen sind in diversen Büchern auch verschieden . Das alles ist jedoch kein Grund zum Frustriertwerden, aller Anfang ist schwer, aaaaber Miniteich zu haben ist einfach viel zu schön, um sich von ein Paar Startschwierigkeiten entmutigen zu lassen .

Noch etwas fällt mit ein. Du wolltest Dünger für deine Seerose besorgen. Falls du diese Düngerkegel für Landpflanzen nimmst, hat das Düngen wenig Sinn, denn aus dem groben Granulat, in dem die Seerose zur Zeit bei dir steht, wird der Dünger sehr schnell einfach ins Wasser entweichen und für noch mehr Probleme sorgen. Nur im weniger durchlässigen Substrat wie Sand oder Sand/Lehm bleibt er auch da, wo die Seerose ihn braucht: in der Nähe ihrer Wurzeln. 

LG
Ina


----------



## Feuerkatze (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*

Hallo Ina,
ich werde die Seerose umtopfen, ich finde aber erst am Freitag die Zeit zum einkaufen. 

Eben habe ich 1/3 des Wassers entfernt und neues nachgefüllt. Du hast wohl recht, ich warte zu lange (weil ich die Hoffnung nicht aufgebe, dass das Wasser klar bleibt ). Ist es vielleicht doch besser, das Fass mit Folie auszukleiden? Ich kann mir das nicht so richtig vorstellen, nimmt man sich dadurch nicht ziemlich viel Raum?

Nee, aufgeben kommt nicht in Frage. Das bekomme ich schon hin - so lange das Wetter gut ist, geht das alles ja noch. Wenn es jetzt kalt und regnerisch wäre, hätte ich sicher nicht so viel Lust, ständig patschnass im Garten zu stehen !

Eine Freundin von mir legt sich zeitgleich einen Fertigteich an, der ist ca. 1,50 m x 1,00 m. Ich bin gespannt, ob sie die gleichen Wasserprobleme hat. Ich habe heute gesehen, dass sich ganz schön viel Getier im Wasser tummelt - sind das alles Mückenlarven? Sind Libellenlarven deren natürliche Feinde? Oder was kann man dagegen machen? Oder ist das kein Problem (außer für die Menschen drumrum)?

Ja, ich habe auch schon festgestellt, dass man viele unterschiedliche und manchmal auch gegensätzliche Meinungen zu hören (und zu lesen) bekommt. Ich probiere einfach mal was aus, mir tut es nur immer so leid, wenn eine Pflanze eingeht (ich gehöre zu den Menschen, die mit Todesverachtung __ Spinnen und anderes Getier in der Wohnung einfangen und nach draußen setzen - sehr zum Vergnügen meiner Katzen). 

Wie auch immer, am Wochenende wird wieder gepflanzt, getopft und gewässert!

.... und Spanien führt 1:0 - das geht ja wohl gar nicht!


----------



## niri (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*



Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Ist es vielleicht doch besser, das Fass mit Folie auszukleiden? Ich kann mir das nicht so richtig vorstellen, nimmt man sich dadurch nicht ziemlich viel Raum?



Ich würde, da dein Fass doch dicht ist, keine Folie nehmen. Seit Jahren lese ich in Teichforen und immer wieder melden sich Menschen mit anfänglichen Problemen mit ihren Miniteichen in halbierten Weinfässern. Die Probleme sind immer dieselben und irgendwann ist dann alles ok. Habe einfach Geduld. Ich finde auch, ohne Folie sieht so ein Teich einfach schöner aus.




Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Eine Freundin von mir legt sich zeitgleich einen Fertigteich an, der ist ca. 1,50 m x 1,00 m. Ich bin gespannt, ob sie die gleichen Wasserprobleme hat. Ich habe heute gesehen, dass sich ganz schön viel Getier im Wasser tummelt - sind das alles Mückenlarven? Sind Libellenlarven deren natürliche Feinde? Oder was kann man dagegen machen? Oder ist das kein Problem (außer für die Menschen drumrum)?



Ich vermute mal, wenn deine Freundin Probleme mit ihrem Fertigteich bekommen solte, werden es nicht dieselben sein, die du mit deinem Fass hast, denn sie hat keine __ Wein-/Schwefelrückstände in ihrem Teichbecken . Das viele Getier könnten schon Mückenlarven sein, sie siedeln sich gern in neu angelegten Teichen jeder Größe an, verschwinden aber irgendwann so, wie sie gekommen sind. Ich habe seit Jahren Miniteiche, in keinem sind Mückenlarven vorhanden, wenn ich eine Schüssel mit Wasser mal ein paar Tage stehen lasse, sind sie sofort da.



Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe auch schon festgestellt, dass man viele unterschiedliche und manchmal auch gegensätzliche Meinungen zu hören (und zu lesen) bekommt. Ich probiere einfach mal was aus, mir tut es nur immer so leid, wenn eine Pflanze eingeht (ich gehöre zu den Menschen, die mit Todesverachtung __ Spinnen und anderes Getier in der Wohnung einfangen und nach draußen setzen - sehr zum Vergnügen meiner Katzen).



Teich-/Sumpfpflanzen sind sehr zähe Gesellen , so schnell geben sie den Geist nicht auf, sollten sie arg kümmern, kannst du immer noch etwas verändern. Und bingo, Spinnen und co. nach draussen zu setzen ist auch meine Späzialität .

LG
Ina


----------



## Feuerkatze (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*

Hallo Ina,
ich werde heute schon losfahren und sehen, ob ich Sand/Lehm bekomme sowie neue Pflanzkörbe. Es ist eben ein richtiges Projekt, so ein Miniteich (wer hätte das gedacht!). 

Spätestens morgen gibt es dann neue Bilder!

Viele Grüße
Feuerkatze


----------



## viel_keine_Ahnung (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*

Hallo Feuerkatze,

ich habe ja schon vorher mal geschrieben, dass ich genau das Gleich habe wie du...... auch ich habe noch keinen letztendlichen Erfolg erzielt..... 

Habe jetzt die Seerose raus genommen und in einen separaten "Eimer" gepackt..... sie sieht aus, als schaffe sie es nicht wirklich...... durch das ständige Wasser Gewechsel hat sie alle Blätter eingebüßt irgendwie.... 

Das Wasser tausche ich quasi jeden Tag und gieße die Blumen damit..... dabei sind dann wohl auch meine frisch geschlüpften Minischnecken mit dadurch gerutscht...... hatte mich schon gefreut, aber irgendwie sehe ich sie nicht mehr..... war ja vorher schon schwer die Kleinen zu finden.....

also ich denke wir "fügen" uns und warten.....und  :beten 

.....auf geht's


----------



## Feuerkatze (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*

Es gilt vor allem eines: weiter, weiter, weiter - aufgeben gilt nicht!


----------



## Feuerkatze (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*

Hallo,
so, das Fass ist wieder gereinigt, die Pflanzen habe ich jetzt in Hängekörbe gesetzt - sieht zwar nicht besonders natürlich aus, aber was ist an einem Teich in einem Weinfass schon natürlich ? Den __ Blutweiderich habe ich gründlich von der Erde befreit und auch eingesetzt.

Noch nimmt mir die Seerose das ständige Wasserwechseln nicht übel. Sie bekommt nach wie vor ein Blatt nach dem anderen, ich habe sie jetzt ein bisschen tiefer gesetzt, da die Blätter doch lange Stengel bekommen. Leider habe ich im Baumarkt heute Sand und Lehm nicht bekommen, ich will versuchen, morgen ins Gartenforum zu fahren und dort den Dünger zu kaufen. 

Fotos stelle ich morgen wieder ein!

Viele Grüße
Feuerkatze


----------



## Feuerkatze (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*

Hallo,
heute haben wir wieder das Fass gewaschen und neu angelegt. Die Pflanzen scheint es immer noch nicht zu stören, fast alle fangen an zu blühen. Nun warte ich noch auf die Seerose!

Besuch hatten wir gestern nacht auch, gleich zwei Igel haben sich verirrt - unser Garten ist eingezäunt, da einer meiner Katzen blind ist und nicht aus dem Garten raus soll (sie findet sonst nicht wieder zurück). Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie die beiden es geschafft haben, in den Garten zu kommen. Ich habe sie außerhalb wieder rausgesetzt und sie sind schnell davon gelaufen!

Immer was los in unserem Minigarten!

Viele Grüße
Feuerkatze


----------



## Christine (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*

Hallo,

wenn Du wüsstest, wo die sich überall durchquetschen können - Igel sind Weltmeister im gaaaaaanz flachen machen. 

Wobei ich allerdings denke, die haben eine größe Lücke entdeckt, denn zwei Stück auf einem Haufen im Juli.....da igelt es wahrscheinlich  

Edit: Oder hattest Du eine Schale mit Katzen- oder Hundefutter rumstehen?


----------



## Feuerkatze (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*

Hallo Christine,
nein, Katzenfutter habe ich nie im Garten stehen. Wir haben relativ viele __ Schnecken, vielleicht haben sie die gerochen. 

Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass es sich um die Igelmutter mit einem Jungen handelt, der eine Igel war etwas größer und hatte wesentlich weniger Angst als der andere. Aber ich weiß das nicht, da bin ich keine Expertin. Ich mag Igel einfach gerne und habe mich über ihren Besuch sehr gefreut!

Viele Grüße
aus dem heißen Hamburg,
Feuerkatze


----------



## Feuerkatze (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Miniteich im Weinfass*

Hallo,
heute morgen haben wir - mal wieder - das Wasser im Weinfass ausgewechselt und alles mit Soda ausgeschrubbt. Dankenswerter Weise hat es auch meinen Mann erwischt, er ist ein echter Miniteichfan geworden und so ist die Arbeit schon Routine .

Der __ Blutweiderich blüht riesig und heute habe ich die erste Knospe bei der Seerose gesehen ! Sie ist zwar noch unter Wasser, aber ich hoffe, dass ich nächste Woche das erste Foto einstellen kann.

Nun habe ich gelesen, dass die Blüten manchmal nur einen Tag blühen, maximal 4-5 - ist das richtig?

Viele Grüße
Feuerkatze


----------

